# Juvenile Vieja



## Elvis Priestly (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

I recently bought this juvenile Vieja. It's about 2.5" in length. I'm just wondering what species it is.
































































Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

looks like Vieja Guttulatum. Look in the profiles section on the site.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Great photos. What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Great looking fish. It's Paratheraps zonatus.

Here's an adult.


----------



## Elvis Priestly (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - very much appreciated.

FlyHigh - the photos were taken with a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ7. It's really just a compact point-and-shoot camera with some extra options. It's a pretty good one though with a Leica made lens and it does have full manual settings for aperture, shutter speed, ISO etc. I hope to get a digital SLR at some point though.


----------

